# Russia Steel



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

So I ran across some Russian Steel cased ammo at Cabela's. I had a hole in my pocket when I left the store....Got 2 boxes at $5.29 a box. 20 in a box of .223. Enough for 2 mags at the range.

Then I started reading about steel ammo and got scared off. From what I've read it sounds like it's harmful to rifling.

Anyone have experienced this? 

Not gonna buy any more but sucks I got 60 rounds of ammo I wasted cash on that I won't throw down rang now.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

If you are shooting at shooting ranges, many wont let you shoot it.
Gun barrel = Tool Steel. very hard. Ammo casing steel is mild steel. So even if the casing ran down the barrel(it obviously doesn't), it wouldn't hurt it.
Not sure how the bullet casing could affect the barrel rifling but.. Be careful what you believe on the internet. Everyone is a gun expert anymore. Lots of Alternative "facts" floating around these days.

Are you talking about steel jacketed ammo? Thats a little different.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> If you are shooting at shooting ranges, many wont let you shoot it.
> Gun barrel = Tool Steel. very hard. Ammo casing steel is mild steel. So even if the casing ran down the barrel(it obviously doesn't), it wouldn't hurt it.
> Not sure how the bullet casing could affect the barrel rifling but.. Be careful what you believe on the internet. Everyone is a gun expert anymore. Lots of Alternative "facts" floating around these days.



I think it's more to do with additives in the powder from what I've read. 

I do however find it hard to find reliable "internet" info concerning firearms.... to actually test these things and really know it..... cost considerable money and time to study munitions.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/brass-vs-steel-cased-ammo/

some good empirical data on steel or bi-metal jacketed ammo.

"To others, the increased cost of brass cased ammunition isn’t worth it – after all, the Wolf and Brown Bear ammo had very few malfunctions, all things considered. Plus, let’s be honest – in all likelihood, most people will never shoot 10,000 rounds through their AR-15. As a company we would be excited if they did, but the use these rifles saw was far beyond what is likely to be encountered in the real world. So, for many consumers, this test will be justification that buying steel cased ammunition is a sensible decision. In many cases, it is."


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DONT DO IT JON


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Russian steel cased ammo won't hurt your rifle. I don't like it because it is dirty burning with
experiences I've had with it. Not the most accurate stuff either. You can shoot it, but make sure
you clean barrel good afterwards. I have no idea of priming compounds or powder they use. They
could be corrosive, besides being dirty. 40 rds through gun will not hurt it, I just wouldn't make
a practice of buying it.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

Barrels are cheap, my ar eats it like candy.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Russian steel ammunition has corrosive salts in the primer compound. 
It corrosive so it will damage barrels if not cleaned but its really no big deal to clean it out. 
A few patches soaked with Windex (with ammonia) will get all the salts out. Then clean and oil the bore as usual. 
Just dont forget!


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Just for information its not only Russian steel case ammo that has corrosive primers. Most surplus stuff up through the late 50's does also. Its almost all brass cased.


----------

